# Cutco "spatula spreader" alternative



## seanw (Apr 24, 2014)

Hi guys, 

Are there any alternatives to the cutco spatula knife? I don't need anything fancy, in fact less expensive would probably be better. I am not a tremendous fan of cutco, but my wife has a hankering for one of those knives. 

If it matters, I just got an edgepro system and am working on learning how to use it. This knife will be a lesser used accessory to the other knives we have, so inexpensive but decent quality (victorinox, maybe?) is the goal. 

Thanks, 
Sean

Sent from my Motorola DynaTAC 8000X using SCIENCE


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

You better post a picture of what you mean, because I can't figure out what you're talking about. Even with some googling, I failed to find a knife of the description you used.


----------



## petemccracken (Sep 18, 2008)

Maybe this will help: http://www.cutco.com/products/product.jsp?itemGroup=1768#.U1plCFeF-Vk


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Hmm, I'm failing to feel the love for it. It's not long enough for good sandwich duty as depicted And you can't re sharpen the Double-D serrations.

Would even do cake serving pretty well I think.

They also have a blunt tipped serrated steak knife that would be a good bagel knife I think.


----------



## dhmcardoso (Apr 29, 2013)

Oh man... the Cutco thread nightmare again.../img/vbsmilies/smilies/confused.gif

Victorinox is better, much better.. or even that Kuhn Rikon (I think that is how to spell it), sold at sur la table and crate&barrel, cheaper and better.


----------



## fritz mackrieg (Apr 17, 2014)

How about a putty knife? Seems to fit the same niche 

In seriousness, though, F. Dick's is better and cheaper. Not that I'd be caught dead with anything like that, haha: http://www.lionsdeal.com/fd-8501611.html


----------



## seanw (Apr 24, 2014)

PeteMcCracken said:


> Maybe this will help: http://www.cutco.com/products/product.jsp?itemGroup=1768#.U1plCFeF-Vk


Yep, that's it. The wife would like something like that, but paying for cutco just seems stupid.

I did find this one:


which is a wusthof and less than half the price, albeit their lower end line, so that'll probably be where I go, though the f. dick one might be an option as well.

I know there's a number of other tools that can be used for the same tasks and much more, and we have them (including a spreader with no edge), but my wife specifically mentioned as a thing that she would like. I'm willing to spend 15 bucks for a goofy stocking stuffer (or whatever the not-christmas equivalent is).

Cutco knives are pretty much overpriced junk, so I was trying to find something at least not overpriced, that filled the same specific niche.

Thanks for the links to the other potentials.


----------

